# Table Saw



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

There are no real table saws available in New Zealand, as you've discovered.

The only exception is the SawStop but outside your budget.


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 13, 2011)

You are correct… there is a pretty big hole in the market there, I will be allowed to upgrade, but will have to wait for a year or two. (or till I just need it what ever comes first)

There are a few brands here, but not like the market the States have, supply and demand I guess.

I will either upgrade to the Tooline Contractors saw TS256 or look at one of the Macma brand saws… I have heard a few good things about the Ryobi Pro saw as well… but…? and I don't know too much about Hafco#


----------



## renesgtz (Apr 26, 2013)

which maker of router will fit this table saw as i have one and have just started to get into the joinerery side and would like to utilize my rather than buying a new one


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 13, 2011)

Sorry I don't use the routher attachment… but I belieev you can get a universal attachment to fit a variet of routers…


----------



## jonathanb (Jul 27, 2014)

How to find one at New Zealand, ?


----------

